# Help my eggs



## Squirt&crush (Apr 18, 2017)

This egg im incubating has been 11 days and im not sure if its doing what its suppose to there was a black dot what i thought was embryo and now it has grown more then half size of the egg when candeling is it fertile??


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 18, 2017)

the yolk has settled. It looks normal for an 11 day old egg.
You know not to ever turn it , right. Make a mark on the top of the shell to remind you where the "top" is and never change the orientation.
I generally keep eggs until they are clearly no good...Start to ooze or explode and I've only recently had any babies hatch out.
Once you get used to eggs, it gets simple..


----------



## Squirt&crush (Apr 18, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> the yolk has settled. It looks normal for an 11 day old egg.
> You know not to ever turn it , right. Make a mark on the top of the shell to remind you where the "top" is and never change the orientation.
> I generally keep eggs until they are clearly no good...Start to ooze or explode and I've only recently had any babies hatch out.
> Once you get used to eggs, it gets simple..


Okay thanks i have 7 of them that look like this and i asumed were just growing embryos but im being told there not fertile Im a first timer


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 18, 2017)

Squirt&crush said:


> Okay thanks i have 7 of them that look like this and i asumed were just growing embryos but im being told there not fertile Im a first timer


I've been keeping Redfoot for about 20 years, but I'm also new to eggs.
Lets ask my pal @Anyfoot 
He has been helpful to me with my eggs.


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 18, 2017)

Squirt&crush said:


> Okay thanks i have 7 of them that look like this and i asumed were just growing embryos but im being told there not fertile Im a first timer


They look normal for now. If fertile they will chalk at around 3 wks, sometimes up to 5 wks. If the whole egg chalks and stays a white chalk color there is a good chance they are fertile. I've found that if any dark areas appear after chalking they are duds.


----------



## Squirt&crush (Apr 18, 2017)

Anyfoot said:


> They look normal for now. If fertile they will chalk at around 3 wks, sometimes up to 5 wks. If the whole egg chalks and stays a white chalk color there is a good chance they are fertile. I've found that if any dark areas appear after chalking they are duds.


Thanks when will i start to see veins?


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 18, 2017)

Squirt&crush said:


> Thanks when will i start to see veins?


Everytime I try and candle the eggs I think I'm seeing either a dud or a fertile egg, nearly everytime I'm wrong. The only thing that has been 100% for me up to now is, if they are a white chalk color on 100% of the egg with no dark patches they have hatched. I don't bother candling now, was fed up of being wrong. . 
I was told the redfoot egg is one of the harder species to candle accurately.


----------



## Squirt&crush (Apr 18, 2017)

Anyfoot said:


> Everytime I try and candle the eggs I think I'm seeing either a dud or a fertile egg, nearly everytime I'm wrong. The only thing that has been 100% for me up to now is, if they are a white chalk color on 100% of the egg with no dark patches they have hatched. I don't bother candling now, was fed up of being wrong. .
> I was told the redfoot egg is one of the harder species to candle accurately.


Well thank you ill just have to be patient and wait


----------



## Markw84 (Apr 18, 2017)

Anyfoot said:


> Everytime I try and candle the eggs I think I'm seeing either a dud or a fertile egg, nearly everytime I'm wrong. The only thing that has been 100% for me up to now is, if they are a white chalk color on 100% of the egg with no dark patches they have hatched. I don't bother candling now, was fed up of being wrong. .
> I was told the redfoot egg is one of the harder species to candle accurately.


I agree, Craig! Tom and I just had this discussion last weekend looking over the eggs in his incubator. Both of us agreed candling provided little results of use for us at least!


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 18, 2017)

Markw84 said:


> I agree, Craig! Tom and I just had this discussion last weekend looking over the eggs in his incubator. Both of us agreed candling provided little results of use for us at least!


 I had a clutch of 9 that hatched (9 out of 9). 
I candled them on day 115 for the first time(baring in mind 125 to 150 is average). Even though all 9 were chalked perfectly, when candled I'd convinced myself they were all duds, some had dark mass in areas, some looked like I could see daylight through parts of them, none were fully dark(as though a tortoise was in there) and none showed full daylight(as though they were empty). Nothing made sense except the white chalk look that can be seen without candling. 
Some chalk and then dark patches appear on the underside of the egg, these are rotten eggs, some you get a definate 2 tone color, with a perfect line separating the 2 colors, these I've found are one half empty and the other is dried up yolk.


----------

